# It's back!



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, the handicap season may be over for Colorado, but golf isn't. Today it's 68°, and tomorrow is forecast to be 73°. I've already got my reservation and I'm ready to play. The long term forecast is for golfing weather through the start of next week.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow... enjoy it whhile you can pal... The weather tomorrow maybe be a surprise, but I think you know what's coming.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

great to hear Rick enjoy.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Go for it Rick;:headbang: I've got your back working so social security can stay afloat:laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Go for it Rick;:headbang: I've got your back working so social security can stay afloat:laugh:


LOL - I ain't supportin' either of your heavy butts until you come to your senses and mover to warm weather.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Go for it Rick;:headbang: I've got your back working so social security can stay afloat:laugh:


That's ok... I'm not drawing my SS yet anyway. My wife still makes 6 figures, so I can hold off for the time being.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

well by all means get out there and enjoy it!!!!! Our courses are already shut down for the season. Oh well, can't wait till spring.

Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Rick - Did you get to play today? Did the weather turn out as good as promised?

One of my buddies called to say he could play tomorrow. I'm thrilled at the prospect of taking a day away from the job search and clearing my mind.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Yep... played today, working in the starter booth tomorrow, then playing again on Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I played today over on Miami Beach. The wind was around 45 knots... It made it like goofy golf.


----------

